# Wild Honey



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone here harvests wild honey? We have 4 bee trees between our farm and one that my husband manages that we harvest from periodically. There are probably more that we could access but we just get it for personal use so do not need much. A quart jar or two a year is enough for us. 

The honey is amazing!


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I do not know how to harvest honey out of tree. I tried harvesting bees from a tree that fell. Did not work out well. I harvest wild honey and bees out of walls now and then. How did you find them? Do you bee line? The sport of finding wild bee hives.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

ed/La said:


> I do not know how to harvest honey out of tree. I tried harvesting bees from a tree that fell. Did not work out well. I harvest wild honey and bees out of walls now and then. How did you find them? Do you bee line? The sport of finding wild bee hives.


My husband is very good at bee lining. He has been harvesting wild honey since he was a young boy. One of our bee trees is from a cherry that blew down during a storm. Husband propped it up and tied off to a stump.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Interesting. . I am going to practice bee lining for a fun pastime. I will just monitor and see if they survive. When you have time please share some of your stories and knowledge.


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

can ya please xplain the bee lining thing ??? im guessing theres more to it than catching a bee (without killing it ) then tie a string to it that it can fly with then follow it home ???? but more info would be great


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just type *bee lining* in a search engine on your computer like Goggle.

You will find lots of information on doing it.

 Al


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

There is a good bee lining video on YouTube


----------

